

Move over, Raspberry Pi. This startup is building a $9 computer - webhat
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/move-over-raspberry-pi-this-startup-is-building-a-9-computer/

======
MichaelCrawford
It's not the CPU anymore, it's the I/O and the assembly that costs money.

More or less you'd be paying a dollar for the microprocessor, but eight
dollars for the I/O connectors and the board.

